# DynDNS



## Radeon (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe von meinem Chef als Aufgabe bekommen ein Program zu suchen das immer die aktuelle IP vom Router unseres Webservers an dyndns sendet so das DynDNS immer unsere aktuelle ip hat. Das Program muss allerdings für Linux sein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg 

Radeon


----------



## Tim C. (19. Februar 2004)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=linux+"dyndns+tool"&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=

Zeitaufwand sage und schreibe 4-10 Sekunden, oder hattest du sowas schon probiert ?


----------



## Radeon (19. Februar 2004)

nun ja hast ja recht sorry

werde in zukunft immer erst    fragen


----------



## Ben Ben (20. Februar 2004)

btw bietet dyndns auf seiner Seite selbst unzählige Tools an die das erledigen, sowohl für direkte Vergindungen als auch welche hinter einem Router, von platformunabhängigen Scripten in Pyton, Perl, Php bishin zu C usw.


----------

